# 2 new photos page 5



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 21, 2010)

_*TWO NEW PHOTOS*_ _ON PAGE 5 .......... so excited can't stand it! LOL_

_ _

_There are some __*big changes*__ brewing at White Tails - exciting changes though! And we believe good changes too! _

_ _

_We've been working on tweaking business plans and agreeing on goals and where we want this program to grow - and we've agreed on its path and what we want to produce._

_ _

_We've been browsing and inquiring and drooling and contacting people on some very nice opportunities - discussed till the cows come home and finally made our decision - which then followed with a committment - which ultimately followed with a purchase. A very big purchase that hopefully will put us further out in view and produce some fabulous foals that will be noticed (ultimately isn't that the goal in this business?)._

_ _

_With that said, please allow us to introduce __*a new member of White Tails*__ - who will arrive between January 7-11 with a big red bow as a belated Christmas gift ...(thank you Hubby - you truly spoil us - I have the best husband and Holly has the best father-in-law without question) ...._

_ _

*White Tail Farm Welcomes a New Stud for 2011*

_White Tails completes its breeding program with the addition of this fine stallion. He is a 2x Reserve World Champion and has many wins in his long show career (as recent as this years World Show 2010). Everything about him is correct. His pedigree speaks for itself. He will follow in his sires footsteps as a champion sire as we produce the very successful Buckeroo/Scout cross beginning with 2011 breedings. Huge thank you to Jonathan Whitt of JSW Farm for allowing this fine speciman to join us. The many years of fabulous wins this stallion has acquired were under the direction of Jonathan Whitt._

_ _

_ _

_After much thought on where we wanted this program to go - and searching many stallions and bloodlines to outcross our Buckeroos - we've made our selection. We couldn't be more thrilled with the new fork in the road we're taking! Please allow us to introduce: __*Fallen Ash Scouts Exodus - a multi-World Champion - 2002 pinto SON of none other than L&D Scout*__. Exodus will arrive early January after the holidays. Merry Christmas to White Tails ......... please pinch me!_

_ _

_ _







_ _

_ _






_ _

_ _

_ _

_*Thank you to all those farms & breeders who took the time to talk to us about their offerings and being so nice to understand we were "browsing" to see our options and where we wanted to go.*__ There are fabulous stallions out there and would have liked to get them all - many that would have worked well in our program but once we set our sights on the Scout/Buckeroo cross there was no turning back. _

_ _

_Thank you to all those we inquired with for understanding that there is nothing wrong with your horse or prices - and we still drool over them - many that we inquired on ended up with Buckeroo somewhere in their pedigree and with three Buckeroo sons of our own and many buckeroo and double buckeroo mares, __*we were looking for a total outcross*__. No other reason for not purchasing elsewhere - all were awesome prospects and we thank the fabulous breeders for being so nice while we shopped (that's not to say we won't be back for some females perhaps!)._

_ _

_We'll start breeding Exodus this spring 2011 and as you guessed already, the mares at the top of our list for Exodus are our two Buckeroo daughters! _

_ _

_ _

_*More news ........*_

_New Years Eve we travel to Mystic Springs Miniatures in New Jersey to pick up a new mare! Thank you Judy for allowing this beautiful girl to join us! Double Bred Buckeroo mare that will cross very nicely with our new L&D Scout son!_

_ _

*Boones Buckeroos Dream Double Take: *_Dream is a 5 year old double bred granddaughter of Boones Little Buckeroo! Confirmed in foal to Buck Ons Sinbad for a 2011 foal. Buck on Sinbad is a son of __Little Kings Buck On Broadway (BOB) and out of a gorgeous bay mare that goes back to Buckeroo as well! Sinbad was an '04 National Top 10, and 2007 Top 5 AMHR Nationals. We're looking forward to the foal she's carrying. And if a filly - perfect to cross back to our L&D Scout son. Hmmmmm_

_ _

_ _














_ _

_ _

_*Can there be even more news?*_

_* *_

_* *_

_We ultrasounded mares in November and confirmed 35 bred .....whew .... we're going to be extremely busy starting in February! _

_ _

_We will be ultrasounding 13 more mares after Exodus arrives (Lynn says she's not coming back to finish ultrasounding until she can see and touch Exodus in person! LOL) and of those 13, we suspect at least half will be confirmed in foal. _

_ _

_We're pretty excited to see what our two newest Buckeroo sons will be producing for us as Merlin and OC's foals hit the ground in a couple of months! I think Christmas is going to be lasting until about June for us at White Tails! LOL_

_ _

_So, it seems whenever Holly and I are absent from Lil Beginnings posting for a while, we are up to something ....... ha ha_

_ _

_I hope you'll agree we made the right decision with our new outcross and please continue to watch our program as we develop and grow ....._

_ _

_*Happy Holidays to all our fabulous miniature horse friends ...........from our farm to yours - - *_

_* *_






*thank you to Lisa Brooker (of Brooker Graphics) for decorating our barn !!!!*

 

_**now might be a good time to thank my awesome daughter-in-law Holly for all her help and devotion to these minis all year - I've said before I could NOT handle 72 horses without her dedicated service to the program. She's truly the best thing around here!_

_And foaling season will put her to the ultimate test as we have the biggest and longest foal crop ahead of us yet (and I'll be in Hawaii for 10 days come March) - LOL_

_She works her fanny off in this program and we truly appreciate her more than she realizes - thank you Holly _





_ _

_ _

_ _


----------



## minimomNC (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Exodus is an awesome stallion. I have had the pleasure of not only seeing him but having my hands on him too. I think this year he looked the best I have ever seen him, I did get to see Krista win Amateur Sr stallions with him this year. He should do you very proud.


----------



## Reble (Dec 21, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS What a lovely stallion and wonderful mare coming your way.

Loved the Puzzle Marlene, had a blast.


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 21, 2010)

Whaaa Whoooo Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is awesome!!!

Hey you are coming to NJ! You have to stop for a vist at Rodie's mini Ranch!! We arent all that far!!!

I cant wait to see your future foals!!! WTG


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations! How exciting. Looks like 2011 will be starting off right for you


----------



## ohmt (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh congrats!!! Just love those Scout sons and daughters. He will be an amazing outcross for your program. Excited to see all of your new foals and WHEW, good luck with all of that mare stare!! We might have 10 here and I was nervous about that haha


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 21, 2010)

SURPRISE!!!!!!! lol




:shocked Omg I am counting the days until Exodus arrives here!



I think I will celebrate my birthday and his arrival when he gets here on our farm!!!!








Whew I better before all those babies come! LOL!!!! Especially when I will be all alone/freezing while you are soaking up some sun in HAWAII. lol





AWWWW............................ Thank you Marlene. I have teary eyes now. I love what I do. If I didnt I wouldnt be doing it, lol. I love the horses, Yes alot of work, but I enjoy the peace and quiet with them. Its " MY TIME"! I would rather be out in the barn or pastures getting lovins from everyone than sitting in a bar





OMG I HAVE TO SAY A HUGE THANK YOU TO THE WONDERFULEST FATHER IN LAW IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations! He is one beautiful boy! I LOVE the buckeroo/scout crosses! I have one Scout g-daughter here and can't wait to cross her on my buckeroo boy.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations again. As you know I think he was a WONDERFUL choice!

And so excited about your upcoming foals!!!



I have to admit I've been thinking a lot about Pretty Sera and wondering if she's in foal with her first. Sure hope so!! She was bred to Merlin right? Gosh, they are both so dang perfect with such straight legs, nice necks and both have gorgeous heads!! Should be a wonderful baby.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 21, 2010)

You ladies sure are building an amazing program! Congratulations on another truly awesome addition!


----------



## Marty (Dec 21, 2010)

You have wonderful stock already for the basis of your program, and I"m a huge Merlin fan. With your new additions, your farm is going to totally thrive! Congratulations on a well thought out program and best wishes for your future. I share your joy.


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 21, 2010)

WAHOO!!!!congratulations on an awesome stallion.

I was wondering who purchased that mare. I think I know her Daddy



LOL


----------



## supaspot (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations !!! He looks gorgeous



:yeah


----------



## GOTTACK (Dec 21, 2010)

WOW- congratulations, he is gorgeous as is the mare. Bet you can't wait to have him home!


----------



## bannerminis (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats on your gorgeous new boy and your very pretty mare


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 21, 2010)

Big congrats!!!

I can NOT imagine dealing with 40 babies! YIKES! I have ONE coming and I am stressed about that! HeeHee.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 21, 2010)

Ooooooo and aaaaaah- what a truly outstanding little guy. Congrats on your new additions there!


----------



## Miniv (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations and Good Wishes on establishing an awesome breeding program!



Your new fellow is wonderful!


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats on your new kids! How exciting!


----------



## Getitia (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations on some exciting new additions - Lucky, Lucky, Lucky you.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh they are just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Becky (Dec 21, 2010)

Big L & D Scout fan here. Congratulations!


----------



## wingnut (Dec 21, 2010)

That's amazing, fabulous news!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2010)

VERY big congratulations!!!



:wub


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice



what an exciting holiday

your new guy is fabulous and your new mare is beautiful


----------



## Frankie (Dec 21, 2010)

:yeah



Congratulations on a wonderful stallion!! I think you made a great choice. With all of those foals coming I'm guessing we may not see you much, so Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, Happy Valentines Day, Happy Birthday, and Happy Easter!



Best of luck with all to come!


----------



## Connie P (Dec 21, 2010)

HUGE Congratulations to you! What a beautiful boy you have acquired! Looking forward to seeing all your beautiful foals.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2010)

Beautiful stallion and great cross on Buckeroo. I've been eyeing the Scout line for the past couple of years and missed out on a couple last summer.

Lovely mare too. She should have a beauty of a foal for you.

40+ foals.. I did that one year when I had another breeders horses here - 55 foals. Never again! Too many three in one day, and once two at one time. Good luck and rest up now you'll need it.


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmmm had my eyes on both of them!!! Good for you, they are both beautiful.

Congrats and I sure can't wait to see your foals in the next few years.


----------



## Timeless (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations again. You snuck in that mare on me! What fun planning all the future matings. Can't wait to meet them both. And what are you thinking going to Hawaii with 40 foals due????


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll admit I don't know a lot about mini conformation but that Stallion takes my breath away. What an amazing guy. He has such a commanding attitude. You look at him and say "Wow" aloud before you even think.

That's a lot of babies you've got on the way. How busy but how fun for you! Best of luck to all your mares. I pray you get 35 happy leggy babies.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats! Thats so exciting for sure.. He was nice dude


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations on your beautiful new horses. I have a half sister to your stallion. Fallen Ash Scouts Very Violet.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 22, 2010)

_Congratulations.... again on your acquisition of "Exodus" he's stunning. _

_ _

_By the way.... where's my booby prize. Ha! _

_ _

_Congratulations on the new mare also.... _

_ _


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 22, 2010)

*Thank you to all our LB friends - appreciate knowing we made the right choice LOL So many to choose from and opportunities are ripe out there - tough decisions but hopefully we've aligned ourselves now to have an excellent program that will get some notice. *

* *

*And you can believe it when I say once again that hubby has said "NO MORE". He said we can "trade up" but no more digging in his pockets LOL*

* *

*Parmela: Sera, the doll baby that she is. Being spoiled in the barn as a companion to the preemie filly. They are best buds. Sera gets her 1/2 carrot every night after feeding. LOL She's on the list of "recheck" as she was a "probable/most likely" when we ultrasounded. I do believe she's preggors as 1/2 a carrot every night does not produce that belly. LOL Yes, Merlin is her significant other (this go round anyway). I think I'll put her on the Billy Idol son this spring.*

* *

*Carolyn: Yes I'm sure you do know her daddy! How's Dream doing anyway? Did you get him in time to breed for 2011 foals or just breeding this spring for the first time?*

* *

*Crabby Chicken: Babies .... whew yes we'll have our hands full. This year we had 12 fillies and 5 colts - wonder if we'll be that lucky again? Holly bought an air mattress for the office in the barn this year LOL and Santa is bringing us a 4-camera system. Hopefully that helps.*

* *

*Frankie/Carolyn: Absent during foaling? Are you kidding? don't you remember Holly and I on the forum till the wee hours of the morning this year? Have to do something to stay awake LOL We'll be driving you all crazy again for sure! LOL Once we laughed so hard cause we were both on the same topic on the forum replying at the same time but funny thing was, we were sitting right next to eachother in the barn office. ha*

* *

*Lynn: Oh girl - Hawaii couldn't be passed up. Totally free trip through Hubby's company. Never been and would never do on our own so when offered 10 days all expenses paid .... yep no brainer. Holly had a heart attack for sure when I gave her the news but its one of those things that if I passed on going, and no babies arrived - I'd never forgive myself for passing such an opportunity. Holly and I missed alot of opportunities this year for nothing - those mares just don't get it. LOL Actually it was supposed to be 14 days but I shortened it out of guilt. LOL*

* *

*Kimberle: Still working on your BOOBIE prize! LOL For those that didn't know, I had done a guessing puzzle on facebook. Cropped photos to display only a piece at a time and folks were guessing at what I had bought. It was alot of fun. Kimberle is one smart cookie! And, I even got an instant message from New Zealand the first first post saying they knew who it was! LOL That was alot of fun.*

* *

*Thanks again everyone - - I cannot wait until he arrives and see him in person! You know me, there will be pictures to share! LOL*

* *

* *

* *


----------



## Genie (Dec 23, 2010)

Congratulations. Gorgeous stallion.

We admire the L & D Scout breeding. There seems to be an unmistakeable look. This is our mare "Squaw Creek Outloud Faith"


----------



## Tenltraining (Dec 23, 2010)

Hes just gorgeous, a very pretty stallion, congratulations!!!


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 23, 2010)

Congratulations, Marlene and Holly on another couple of very nice horses.


----------



## Riverdance (Dec 24, 2010)

Congratulations Marlene on buying such a handsome boy. I hope that you get some fine babies with him!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you LB friends! Got wrapped up in holidays and now excited again thinking about him actually being on our farm and in our barn! LOL

Just learned last night that he's arriving on the 11th ............. whoohoooo can't wait to see him in person! Guess I'll be off work that morning waiting and pacing and checking the clock and cellphone for that "1 hour out" call!

I'm expecting him to look really great considering he was just in the World Show in October of this year.

Thank you to Jonathan Whitt (and mom Linda) of JSW Farms for allowing this to happen ...... they've been wonderful to communicate with - and I"m promised some more pictures - can't wait for that! LOL






That's it for awhile until we sell some bred mares in 2011, then we can look for some L&D Scout granddaughters to put on our Buckeroo sons. We'll have come full circle then and hopefully be producing some sought after foals.





Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## little lady (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats on a handsome fella! He should cross well for you.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 29, 2010)

Now that I'm not breeding my mares, I am excited to know there will be a farm to watch for LOTS of baby photos.


----------



## Sandy Allen (Dec 31, 2010)

Exodus is a gorgeous stallion! Congratulations on your purchases! I'm going to have come visit in the spring!

Sandy


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 4, 2011)

Sandy Allen said:


> Exodus is a gorgeous stallion! Congratulations on your purchases! I'm going to have come visit in the spring!
> 
> Sandy



Sandy - our door is always open to visitors - but one condition .......... you must bring a yellow lab puppy with you! LOL Preferably a male, as we have the female. LOL I see you have a litter expected this month!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 4, 2011)

The wonderful Whitt family were so kind to share more photos of Exodus for us. Two additional photos and we're all the more excited to meet this fella in person on the 12th ...........











We're already making our list of girls for Exodus this spring ........... will seem like forever till we get to 2012 foaling season! LOL


----------



## Reble (Jan 4, 2011)

Very Nice, Only 8 more days..



so happy for you.


----------



## little lady (Jan 4, 2011)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> The wonderful Whitt family were so kind to share more photos of Exodus for us. Two additional photos and we're all the more excited to meet this fella in person on the 12th ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DROOLING!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 4, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------

